# TTG & iPhone



## berfy (Apr 24, 2005)

Just got an iPhone and was wondering if the TTG software can create videos in the resolution that iPhone offers? Also, can HD programs be converted using TTG software?

Would appreciate any ideas and/or tips.

Thanks!


----------



## berfy (Apr 24, 2005)

Anybody?


----------



## csgraber (Feb 8, 2006)

In Tivo To go

File - > references -> Portable Devices

You can select IPOD, which should work

I think you need tivo to go Plus

other options
zatznotfunny =>ttg.htm#psp[/url]


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

I get my iPhone today (work supplied and paid for), and have the same need for information. What's the best way to get TTG SD and HD content from my S3 to my Mac and then to my iPhone?


----------



## SoCalFKK (Sep 13, 2004)

Yes, TTG Plus will do what you want, and it's worth every penny. I use it about every other day to put TiVo shows on my Touch. TTG Plus is the only automatic video transfer/conversion software you can use with TiVo that doesn't involve separately stripping the files of their copy protection, and there are Windows and Mac versions. The disadvantages are that TTG converts files to 320x240 resolution, which is much smaller than the iPhone/Touch is capable of playing, and the filesize is large. Still, for watching shows once and deleting them, the low resolution and huge filesize aren't a big deal.


----------



## linkify (Feb 1, 2007)

I believe TivoToGo Plus is Windows only. 

For the Mac you have to use Roxio's Toast 8 or Popcorn. I just purchased Toast 8 yesterday to work with my newly upgraded Series 3.

While Toast 8 will let me browse and transfer the files from Tivo to Mac and play them on my Mac too, the ability to burn or export the files to other media is currently not working. You can find other threads in this forum full of folks anxiously waiting for Roxio and Tivo to sort out the mess. 

Roxio may have an update as soon as this week but no one really knows....

In the "TivoHD & Series3 MRV/TTG/TTCB: FAQ + Discussion" thread in the Series 3 Forum I saw mention of another option for Macs - a free open source project that provides similar functionality.


----------



## zer0one (Oct 9, 2008)

wdave said:


> I get my iPhone today (work supplied and paid for), and have the same need for information. What's the best way to get TTG SD and HD content from my S3 to my Mac and then to my iPhone?


Toast is the best on Mac for TiVo transfers. The latest versions comes with "TiVo transfer", which lets you schedule auto transfers, cut out commercials, and convert recordings to all sorts of apple formats, PSP and more. Easy to use and reliable. I recommend it on the Mac.


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

zer0one said:


> Toast is the best on Mac for TiVo transfers. The latest versions comes with "TiVo transfer", which lets you schedule auto transfers, cut out commercials, and convert recordings to all sorts of apple formats, PSP and more. Easy to use and reliable. I recommend it on the Mac.


I bought the much less costly Popcorn for this, but I'm curious whether I'm missing something or whether Toast would've given me something that Popcorn doesn't.

Specifically, the mention of editing out commercials catches my eye. How is this done? I don't see any way with the TiVo Transfer application.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

wdave said:


> I get my iPhone today (work supplied and paid for), and have the same need for information. What's the best way to get TTG SD and HD content from my S3 to my Mac and then to my iPhone?


If you're willing to help 'test' beta-level software, then

http://itivo.googlecode.com/

Has iTiVo which is a free mac program that will let you go S3 -> mac-> iphone in one step.
On the other hand, if you don't mind paying, Roxio makes the 'official' tivo to go for the mac, which should have an iphone/ipod conversion for you.


----------



## zer0one (Oct 9, 2008)

stevewjackson said:


> Specifically, the mention of editing out commercials catches my eye. How is this done? I don't see any way with the TiVo Transfer application.


I haven't tried popcorn, but toast's TiVo Transfer just transfers the show to your computer. Then you open it in toast to convert it to whatever format ,iPhone, iPod, or DVD. It has an edit menu where you can view the show and select the commercials in a timeline. When you convert, it skips the selected parts.

Its not very automatic and its time consuming. But it produces good results. Most of the time I just transfer and convert to make it easy. If you can transfer shows with TiVoToGo and convert them with Popcorn, it may not be worth picking up Toast.

[edit] I like Yoav's find above my post. Im gona give that a try it looks cool.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I just used TTG Plus to convert some movies for my iPhone and they came out kind of blurry. Should I not have picked the Apple iPod conversion?


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Anyone have a solution here? We need a way to get movies converted correctly for the iPhone and without them being blury.

What conversion in Tivo Desktop Plus works best with for the iPhone; Apple iPod, H.264 compatible device or MPEG-4 compatible device?


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

Do you have a Mac? If so, iTivo by Yoav here on the forum is awesome!


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

Can someone suggest a format that would be compatible on both an ipod touch as well as Blackberry Storm? Thanks.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

No Mac here, only a PC.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Resist said:


> Anyone have a solution here? We need a way to get movies converted correctly for the iPhone and without them being blury.
> 
> What conversion in Tivo Desktop Plus works best with for the iPhone; Apple iPod, H.264 compatible device or MPEG-4 compatible device?


I'm surprised about the blurry conversion. I use Tivo Desktop Plus for standerd def & hidef conversions to my iTouch and have not had a problem with blurry picture. I use 'convert to ipod'

Have you tried converting a second show? I'd recommend a HD hr long test show.

to answer your question posted in your other thread; if you look at the tivo guy in your system tray by the clock you should see a drill when converting is occurring. if you right click on the tivo guy then you should see a progress report. I assume you're running TDT 2.7.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

For the Mac / iPod Touch I use Visual Hub, works great.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

alyssa said:


> Have you tried converting a second show? I'd recommend a HD hr long test show.
> 
> to answer your question posted in your other thread; if you look at the tivo guy in your system tray by the clock you should see a drill when converting is occurring. if you right click on the tivo guy then you should see a progress report. I assume you're running TDT 2.7.


I have tried an HD show and it came out blurry as well. I am running Tivo Desktop Plus 2.6 and did see a swirling circle on my tivo guy in the system tray. but it doesn't tell me how many shows I have that it is going to convert. This would be nice since I had accidentally hit a show 3 times and it converted it 3 times, taking all night. There doesn't seem to be any way to cancel either.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

Resist: Have you tried kmttg?
It's a little bit of a pain to install, but well worth the effort. Once you have it running, you can have full control over the conversion, you can see what is going on, and you can mess with it as much as you like.

PLUS it's free, and the source is available.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

kas25 said:


> Can someone suggest a format that would be compatible on both an ipod touch as well as Blackberry Storm? Thanks.


I don't own one, but from the online specs, it sounds like the same mp4s that play on the iphone should play on the storm:

(h.264, 480x360, aac, in an mp4 container)

When you say ipod do you mean 'ipod touch' or 'ipod video'? Sadly those two have different resolutions. ipod touch is really an iphone without the phone, and that's the target resolution that is the same for both.


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

Yoav said:


> I don't own one, but from the online specs, it sounds like the same mp4s that play on the iphone should play on the storm:
> 
> (h.264, 480x360, aac, in an mp4 container)
> 
> When you say ipod do you mean 'ipod touch' or 'ipod video'? Sadly those two have different resolutions. ipod touch is really an iphone without the phone, and that's the target resolution that is the same for both.


Thank you. I have an ipod touch so it sounds like i should use the iphone preset and I'll be good on the Storm as well.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Yoav said:


> Resist: Have you tried kmttg?


No, but I took your suggestions and downloaded it. Now I am really confused as it it just a bunch of other programs in a zip file.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

Resist said:


> No, but I took your suggestions and downloaded it. Now I am really confused as it it just a bunch of other programs in a zip file.


Yeah, it would be nice if it was a little simpler to install..
There are three files: 
http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_doc_v0p5k.zip
tells you how to install things

http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_v0p5k.zip
is the actual program

http://kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_win32_tools_v0p5k.zip
is a bunch of support tools


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I unzipped the kmttg_v0pj file. It has a kmttg folder with 3 folders (docs, qt-faststart and encode). There are also 2 .pl files. Opening the qt-faststart folder and clicking on its .exe file doesn't do anything. Totally lost now.

I give up as this is ridiculous at how complicated all this is. Why couldn't Tivo just have done their TDP software right from the start? What the heck did I pay for anyway?


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

Resist said:


> I unzipped the kmttg_v0pj file. It has a kmttg folder with 3 folders (docs, qt-faststart and encode). There are also 2 .pl files. Opening the qt-faststart folder and clicking on its .exe file doesn't do anything. Totally lost now.
> 
> I give up as this is ridiculous at how complicated all this is. Why couldn't Tivo just have done their TDP software right from the start? What the heck did I pay for anyway?


Did you try following the instructions in the installation document?


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Yes but I got lost, so I gave up.


----------

